# Homemade sling darts?



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

So was doing some work at the shop and got to looking at rivets. I was thinking that I could whip a few paracord threads on the tail of this thing and it would possibly work as a dart. However this is a small rivet and only weighs 1.5g so idk if it will be too light. Has anyone out there made any kind of alt ammo other than balls cubes and cylinders?









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

MJ and Ghost seem to be the main guys who do stuff with flechettes/darts. Just type the word "flechettes" into the search bar and you'll get a bunch of stuff from them.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I haven't made many but I really don't recommend anything that light.

Do you plan on adding a nib for using a cord instead of a pouch?


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

inconvenience said:


> I haven't made many but I really don't recommend anything that light.
> 
> Do you plan on adding a nib for using a cord instead of a pouch?


There are some heavier rivets at work that are bigger. I was planning on laying them in the pouch and letting the fletching even it out in the air. I'll try it with the heavier ones.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd go for something way heavier. Used to make them years ago - pretty fun.

Wonder if a archery field point would work - tail simply glued in?


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Heavier sounds right. I'm gonna investigate more

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## uncle maddy (Jun 6, 2017)

got me wondering

would pellets, with their weight forward design, straighten out?


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I think it has more to do with drag and aerodynamics as opposed to weight. Weight keeps the nose down and flights pull the back straight

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

However some ppl do shoot pellets I have heard

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Saw a thread once about zombie killer darts The front of The dart Was an arrowhead Off-center So the head of the dirt can be hooked onto the pouch. And you draw it By holding onto the rear of the dart. I think they were Made from Rebar 4 inches long and punched through Half inch plywood like nothing.


----------

